# sexoservidor



## Larroja

Buongiorno a tutti, 
come tradurreste lo spagnolo "_sexoservidor_"? Nei dizionari non c'è, e immagino si tratti di un calco dall'inglese sex worker. Su Internet ho trovato pagine in italiano che parlano di "lavoratori del sesso", ma a me francamente come traduzione non convince. "Professionisti del sesso" può funzionare secondo voi?

Grazie anticipate!
Daniela


----------



## Zolden

Ciao Daniela,
potresti contestualizzarlo magari riportando la frase? Non vorrei che quel "servidor" si riferisca a "server"


----------



## Larroja

Ciao Zolden, 

in realtà sono certa del senso del termine: equivale a prostituta. Il punto è se "professionista del sesso" è termine (in)felice e usato quanto lo spagnolo "sexoservidor". Grazie però!

;D


----------



## Antpax

Larroja said:


> Ciao Zolden,
> 
> in realtà sono certa del senso del termine: equivale a prostituta. Il punto è se "professionista del sesso" è termine (in)felice e usato quanto lo spagnolo "sexoservidor". Grazie però!
> 
> ;D


 
Si, hai ragione, ma ho cercato un più in Internet e sembra che "sexoservidor" è usatto per l'uomi.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## Larroja

Scusate, nell'originale spagnolo ho proprio il femminile: sexoservidoras...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Però Daniela, se tu hai davanti la frase, la cosa più utile da fare sarebbe farla leggere anche a noi.

Grazie


----------



## Larroja

Eccomi, scusate: "¿Serian jovenes o maduros? ¿Ejecutivos, estudiantes...? Quienes serian los que daban a comer a estas sexoservidoras?"


----------



## Neuromante

¿"daban *a* comer"?


----------



## Grekh

Larroja said:


> Eccomi, scusate: "¿Serían jóvenes o maduros? ¿Ejecutivos, estudiantes...? Quiénes serían los que daban de comer a estas sexoservidoras?"


----------



## Larroja

Ciao Grekh, devo essermi persa il senso del tuo intervento... so che non ho scritto gli accenti, non è semplicissimo dalla tastiera del mio cellulare... e sul romanzo che sto leggendo c'è scritto proprio "daban a comer". 
Grazie.


----------



## Neuromante

Lo steso senso dal mio.

Non è "daban a comer" ma "daban de comer". In caso contrario significarebbe che aliimentano qualcuno con de le "sexoservidoras". Antropofagia

Aggiungo una cosa che mi è appena venuta in mente: Credo che "A" sia la preposizione usata a Mexico o da qualche parte con un acento molto simile, perche nopn mi è cosi sconosciuta. Lo scritore, da dove è?


----------



## Larroja

Grazie Neuromante, la scrittrice è madrilegna. Il punto è che io domandavo semplicemente il significato di "sexoservidora", il resto è anche interessante, e magari merita anche una discussione, ma non mi aiuta...
Buona giornata, 
D


----------



## gatogab

Sexoservidor equivale al ' _politicamente correcto'_ de prostituto.
A questo punto perché non dire _'professionista del sesso'_?
gg


----------



## Larroja

Grazie, ormai è deciso: "professioniste del sesso".
Buona giornata!


----------

